# Dillon Dam and Buckeye Lake



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

How many Dillon or Buckeye boys out there? Whats the best way to be catching them early season (April'ish). I am really familiar with buckeye lake during the summer time but Dillon is a mystery to me.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I fish both lakes and drifting seems to works best for me.


----------



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dillon esp. is a great lake to drift. Not as much traffic usually as Buckeye, and has an abundant supply of shad and channel cats. My advise for early spring is to fish the upper half around the beach and north towards the river. This area is shallow, and warms quickly.Hopefully, in the upcoming years Dillon will produce some big blues as well. goodluck....rollo


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

What kind of baits are you using and what kind of rig do you use for drifting...... i like the no snag drifting weights or the ones thati call snake weights and i was watching this t.v. show and the guy drifting was using a float to get his bait 6 inches off bottom any one try that rig ? I thought it kinda looked funny but the catfish did not seem to mind it 
Freddie


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I generally use on Lake Marion a "slinky" weight and a leader about a foot above that with a big orange styrafoam bobber next to the hook that holds the bait off the bottom and the fish dont seem to mind the bobber. heck they dont even know what it is all they know is somthing smells really good


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had good luck at dillon with channel cats. We would use chicken liver bluegill, or worms. I always took two poles, one I just put a few split shots on about 18 inches from the hook to keep it down the other I threw a bobber on. We always set in at the sportsman area and would sometimes go accross to the beach. There is a tunnel that leads to the back waters as well. At buckeye there are just a ton and they bite everything. I can't tell you how many I caught on a jig and twister tipped with a crawler. Lots of mud in that lake. I caught better cats at Dillon. It's probably one of my favorite channel cat lakes


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

ive seen better fish out at dillon but i only know how to structure fish so the open water just befuddles me


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Structure fishing is related mostly to under water contours. Cover is the trees, etc. So often structure fishing would be fishing near a drop-off. You can buy some cheap electronics if you just want a little something to go by. They won't necessarily show you lots of fish, but you will be able to tell if you are over a flat and where the water drops off or starts to shallow. One of the beauties of drifting is the wind/current takes you over a lot of various types of structure. just use a trolling motor to alter your direction a little. A lot of luck that I've had at dillon was more in the summer time, but throwing into trees or along a concrete wall. Any lake of size will leave you clueless at first, but put a little time in and you'll get'em.


----------

